# Anyone take their poodles camping?



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I have taken my spoos camping and before that I took my newfie. They did great and really enjoyed themselves. I always picked up after my dogs, controlled barking and left my campsite cleaner that I found it. Great pictures.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When we go camping it is usually with the horses (that I don't have anymore). We tried once to take the chihuahua's. They didn't want to be in the dirt and wanted to be held all the time (spoiled). There were also bears near-by which scared me to let the dogs off leash. That night as soon as we went in the tent, my chihuahua jumped up on my cot, ran up to the pillow and promptly puked all over it! We put the dogs in the car at 10:00 pm, and drove home, dropped off the dogs and drove back! lol Next time they get to go we will have a motorhome! hahaha


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka and I camp every summer. 

Two years ago the tour around the Atlantic Coast of the Maritimes, last summer the whole of the Bay of Fundy. This year Newfoundland. 

Here we are on the Bay last year. Digby, NS in the background.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We took our toy poodle camping and stayed in a tent. We had to keep her on a leash at all times. She was always trying to go down the rabbit holes in the ground and at six pounds, she would fit. Kept a very close eye on her after we realized what she was trying to do. We have taken Lexi the past three years. It is at a KOA and we stay in the Camping Cabins. She has a blast and comes home worn out from being so busy. She is quiet the show stopper, prancing around the park when we walk.  The little girls love her, the guys stop and chat about "foofy dogs" and then learn how athletic she is even if she is rocking a Miami and the other dogs bark at her and she NEVER barks back because of course, she has manners! LOL!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

We've taken our std poodle camping a few times. The biting insects were horrible and they attacked poor Chanter's shaved muzzle and tail. We have always put him in a crate and snugged it under the vestibule of our tent; however, we have a new tent and a crate won't fit under its vestibule. I would like to bring Chanter into the tent with us but not sure DH will go for that. 
Here in Ontario, dogs have to be tethered/ leashed all the time which is ok, except he was always getting tangled around the picnic table or tree.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

This one time we went with Spot (Border collie/lab) to a company trip to a place kalled kerlingafjoll its in the highlands of Iceland and it was winter. We were staying in a cabin and there were two beds one single and one double. Me and mum slept on the double bed and we put Spots blankets on the other one because it was too cold for him on the floor. Anyway it was too cold for him even on the bed because the radiator broke and he ended up in my sleeping bag with me spooning  

He was rather spoiled but you can't blame him the icelandic highlands can get very cold in the winter.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo just camped with us at the motocross track Memorial Day weekend. I put a tarp under his playpen since he hates pine needles. I hooked his 6 foot skinny leash to the playpen for extra security since he is a jumper. I took his 15 foot leash to run around with in the grassy areas and his kennel to sleep in at night in our tent. 

Oreo had a blast but was DIRTY...his white stripe turned pinkish with all the red dirt.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

We first picked up Bridget as a puppy when we were away on holiday and were camping in a caravan. I am sure she thought that was her home at first. She was fine and puppy training was easy then because we were in such confined space. It was great bonding for us. It was on that trip that she first came across a lake and ran helter skelter into the lake and ended up floundering. It was freezing and DH had to scoop her out and get her rubbed down.


----------



## Macee s mom (May 27, 2013)

Macee got a bunch of ticks last weekend camping.. I think she will go to a boarding place next time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't do camping. There is NO WAY even if somebody beat me on the head that I would let the dogs go. Yes, I am a wuss. The thought of the local wild life, snakes, spiders, bigger critters, all of which want to eat me and my fur kids. Give me A/C and room service.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

We go camping with our 2 dogs Aki and Sushi, they love it, we go to pet friendly campgrounds, some have a pet beach area, like Sand Banks or Echo in Ontario, Canada, some have camping sites with a private beaches on the river like "Parc de la Rivière Batiscan" in Québec. They sleep with us in the tent, we have 3 Therm-a-Rest self-inflating air mattresses, one for them and two for us.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

We do lots of camping with Ralph. He loves laying by the fire, sniffing everything, and doing hikes with us. We have a small trailer and he sleeps nicely in there with us.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Camping and Bonding*

Camping is one of the best ways to bond with your dog! My Spoo loves to sleep in a tent because he is by his people----HerdingStdPoodle


----------

